# Abu Garcia 7500 C3 CT



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Up for sale from my personal collection is a LNIB factory Abu Garcia 7500 C3 CT. It is in 99.9% condition, Made in Sweden, never seen water, never casted, and never mounted on rod. The box is a bit tattered from being in storage but it includes all of the papers and the sealed bag of hardware (rod clamp, lube, wrench and brake blocks). $250 shipped.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Price drop: $225 shipped.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

No longer available.


----------

